# i really want a pump



## smile4loubie (Jan 12, 2010)

My consultant says im not suitable, no explantion nothing just im not suitable.

My HBA1c was at 11 when I got it checked in september. I can't control my sugars to save my life and have never been taught or even told to count carbs. I'm supposidly type 2 mody as i have never needed to go into hospital because of high or low blood sugars.
Im on novarapid and levemir but my sugars as always sky high unless i inject stupid amounts of times through out the day.
to top it all of I only have one hand so testing my sugar levels is really hard after a few days and i end up not testing because of this.
No help from docs in the slightest, my consultant makes me feel guilty for seeing her by asking "Do you really need to still see me" at the end of every appointment. 

I want to start trying for a baby soon too but know I can't because of the high blood sugars but im not getting any help or advice on getting them lower.

I'm actually going to give up on trying soon!!!


----------



## Steff (Jan 12, 2010)

Chat to sam(salmonpuff)hun sam got refused and was really upset with good reason she and others are more experts on it then me i know she was given the name of a guy from input via email he seems to be the guy to know   , sorry i cant help , id say if you think you want the pump keep goiing theres others here to at moment waiting x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2010)

It sounds like you might benefit from talking to the people at Input

http://www.input.me.uk/

They know all the ins and outs of things and might be able to help you.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 12, 2010)

Hiya

You HAVE to ring INPUT tomorrow or email them tonight so that you do it.  John Davis runs input, I know him well.  He is remarkable.   He will help you somehow get a pump.    

I don't know about type 2 and pumps.   My way of thinking is that if you are on full blown MDI which you are, then the next step if that is not working is a pump regardless of 1 or 2 !!   With an HbA1c of 11 you need to get pumping.  You need to get carb counting as well.    What do you do at the moment?  Have you just been given set amounts to inject and thats that?    If so, I would suggest that you contact whomever is supposed to look after you, GP's nurse or DSN and say you would like to be referred asap to a dietician to learn how to carb count.   By them allowing you to keep that high result of 11, they need to be made accountable.   It is unforgiving, no wonder you are peed off.

Where are you in the country?

I wish I could help more and fight for you.


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi lou (I assume thats your real ID!)

Sorry to hear you are having a crap time. Im sorry even more you are being let down by your team by them saying that, you should never be made to feel that way. They should be wanting to see you to help assist you to getting your hba1c down and above all, to feel better. Its on-going. I have never felt like a time when I dont need to see them- thats ridiculous!

I would ignore the fact they arent keen to help you obtain a pump- they dont seem to want to help you with much at all do they? Have you had a look at www.input.me.uk ? It is a very helpful site about pumping and will help to see whether it will help you and also what criteria you meet. There is a guy who runs input called John Davis who has helped many of us on here, and still doing so at the moment who will be worth contacting if you want to pursue this further.

I have a pump and was doing many more injections a day than the standard 4-6 a day. Its exhasting, like you I also ran a high HBa1c. I still do! But I am 6 months in with the pump and it is slowly coming down. Above all I find it more convenient and nicer to live with.

Dont be put off by bad attitudes in healthcare, fight your corner!

xx


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 12, 2010)

haha! we have all replied at the same time with referals to input! 

JD must think we are doubling his workload!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh sorry just seen you are Hindhead, Surrey.   If you find out whether you qualify under the NICE type 2 guidelines then you can argue your case big time.    You can find a hospital that is accessible who will give you a pump and get yourself referred to them, that is one option.

Look at the NICE guidelines.  You can google them.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 12, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> haha! we have all replied at the same time with referals to input!
> 
> JD must think we are doubling his workload!




John would be soooo happy to have everyone on pumps you know.   

If he isn't there, then Leslie can help or Debbie may be around.   Any one of them will help.


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank You all so much for your help. I really am ready to give up. I've emailed input and mentioned this site lol.
I hope I get somewhere as I don't know what else to do xx


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 12, 2010)

You can't give up.   We will hound you


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 12, 2010)

as i said on fb love, dont give up  we've all had bad days, you just need a better team behind you 

I''ll come and beat up your doc for you if you like? stick poking shall ensue


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 12, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> as i said on fb love, dont give up  we've all had bad days, you just need a better team behind you
> 
> I''ll come and beat up your doc for you if you like? stick poking shall ensue



lol sounds good to me Sam xx


----------



## bev (Jan 13, 2010)

Let us know when John replies - i am sure he will be able to help you. Also, i would seriously think about changing doctors - they dont sound as if they give a flying fig about your long-term complications - so ditch them and get someone who does care. You owe it to yourself.Bev


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 13, 2010)

I would also try the team at Exeter see if they can put you in touch with anyone else with MODY that has been able to get a pump.

I expect that your conultant has looked at the guidelines and decided that as you are not a type 1 then you don't qualify, despite the fact if you were type 1 and have an A1c of 11 you would definatly quialify. You might need a team that is more flexiable with the guidelines.

I don't remember are you carb counting? If not then that might help with your control if you can learn to carb count, maybe you will be able to get onto a course.


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 13, 2010)

My constultant couldn't look into a see through plastic bag! lol 
and John replied last night and called me this morning, going to ask my go to refer me to royal bournemouth hospital to a prof  devid kerr. and see where that leads me.

Thanks guys for your help and support.


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 13, 2010)

Thats exactly what they said to me, but I didn't really want to change my team. Is that who they advise everyone to get referred to?


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 13, 2010)

I guess. Its the biggest team of pump specialists in the south apparently


----------



## katie (Jan 13, 2010)

See, I knew Bournemouth ruled


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 13, 2010)

katie said:


> See, I knew Bournemouth ruled



Woo Bournemouth! 

I wonder if they mind everyone getting referred there?


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 13, 2010)

According to John they don't lol. And if they could get everyone who wanted a pump on it they would lol xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 13, 2010)

yeah thats what john said to me too


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 13, 2010)

sofaraway said:


> Woo Bournemouth!
> 
> I wonder if they mind everyone getting referred there?



Sounds a bit like UCLH for the kids, one of the top hospitals for kiddies and diabetes.   Over 100 on pumps, and loads and loads referred from all over.

They can't say no, they want to help everyone.


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 13, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> Sounds a bit like UCLH for the kids, one of the top hospitals for kiddies and diabetes.   Over 100 on pumps, and loads and loads referred from all over.
> 
> They can't say no, they want to help everyone.



 where's UCLH?


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 13, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> where's UCLH?



Oh sorry, University College London Hospital - London


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 13, 2010)

ahhh If i fail at the bournemouth hospital i might ask to be refered up there.. both the same distance.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> yeah thats what john said to me too



See Sam - move to Bournemouth (woo!). You can be surrogate daughter to Katie's Mum whilst she's chillin' down under!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 13, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> ahhh If i fail at the bournemouth hospital i might ask to be refered up there.. both the same distance.



I only know about the paediatric diabetes teams.  I know nothing about the adult side of things, can't tell you whether there is one, or whether it is any good.   The paediatric also includes teens.


----------



## katie (Jan 13, 2010)

Northerner said:


> See Sam - move to Bournemouth (woo!). You can be surrogate daughter to Katie's Mum whilst she's chillin' down under!



haha! My mum is looking forward to getting rid of me, but after a couple of weeks she'll be lonely so i'm sure she'd adopt you


----------



## quinny (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi ,I,m sorry your feeling so low about your diabetes, but everyone here online are so saportive. You,ll soon have lots of sapport. My daughter has been diabetic for 22yrs,she,s only 25 now and has just started on the pump(last week) after much fighting Of highs and lows for no reason.(see post ANTIBODIES) All i can say is that i would strongly advise you to learn how to carb count as this is the only!!!! way to keep track of your carb/insulin intake.This will give you chance!!! to take control of your diabeties.There is a very good course that you can sign up to, not sure wat they will call it in your area, but here its called FREEDOM 4 LIFE. You have to do it here befor they will even consider you for a pump. So go ahead and get it under your belt in prep for your reqest.Its very worth while any one doing it. It realy was amazing how much things change , when you understand how your diabeties works. please dont lose heart.


----------



## quinny (Jan 14, 2010)

*i want a pump*

Oh Sorry This Should Have Gone On I Want A Pump


----------

